# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Lễ hội đền cổ Loa - Đông Anh Hà Nội

## yeuhanoi

*Cổ Loa là di tích lịch sử nổi tiếng nằm trên địa phận huyện Đông Anh cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 17 cây số về phía Tây Bắc, là một thành trì lớn, một dấu tích về kiến trúc quân sự cách đây hơn hai nghìn năm. Thành Cổ Loa gắn liền với câu chuyện An Dương Vương và Nhà nước Âu Lạc cuối thời Hùng Vương. * 

_Đền Cổ Loa_ 

_Lịch Sử:_ Tục truyền rằng sau chiến công vĩ đại đánh thắng 50 vạn quân xâm lược nhà Tần, Thục An Dương Vương quyết định xây thành Cổ Loa nhưng xây nhiều lần mà thành đều đổ. Sau nhờ có thần Kim Quy hiện lên, bò quanh nhiều vòng dưới chân thành, Thục An Dương Vương theo đó cho xây theo dấu chân rùa vàng thì thành không đổ nữạ. 



Sự chính xác trong truyền thuyết này không ai chắc chắn tuy nhiên từ ngày 6 đến 16 tháng giêng âm lịch hàng năm, người dân Cổ Loa đều long trọng tổ chức lễ hội nhằm tưởng nhớ đến Thục An Dương Vương, người đã có công xây thành Cổ Loa, trị vì Âu Lạc trong 50 năm vào thế kỷ thứ 3 trước công nguyên.



_Lễ rước sắc_ 



_Lễ Hội:_ Trong dịp lễ hội tái hiện nhiều tích xưa như rước vua sống, lễ ươm gươm tại đền Sái, rước cỗ bỏng…Lễ hội còn có đám rước thần uy nghiêm của 12 xóm. Trong phần hội có nhiều trò chơi vui: chơi đu, thổi cơm thi, hát ca trù, hát chèo...






_Hát quan họ trên sông_ 




_Trò chơi đánh đu trong lễ hội_ 


_Địa điểm:_ huyện Đông Anh,  ngoại thành Hà Nội
*Thời gian:* Từ ngày 6 đến 16 tháng giêng âm lịch, chính hội là ngày mùng 6. 


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour Hà Nội - Đền Gióng – Cổ Loa(1 ngày) Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách - Ha Noi - Den Giong – Co Loa ( 1 ngay) gia 350.000 VND / khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------

